# gmail inbox got full ..WTF?? What to do now?



## NagpurDaMunda (Nov 3, 2006)

My gmail inbox have reached to its capacity.. i dont want to delete any of my mails ... can anyone tell me how i can increase my gmail inbox space...... and also explain why the hell they claim this that u dont have to delete a single mail??? WTF is this?


Oh, and you still have over 2780.725867 megabytes (and counting) of free storage. 


Use the search box or search options to find messages quickly!
You are currently using 2780 MB (100%) of your 2780 MB.
Gmail view: standard with chat | standard without chat | basic HTML  Learn more
©2006 Google - Terms of Use - Privacy Policy - Program Policies - Google Home


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 3, 2006)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> also explain why the hell they claim this that u dont have to delete a single mail??? WTF is this?



Gmail had no idea that somebody could actually fill 2.8GB of space with mail!!!

If I assume each mail to be around 50KB, then that translates to 56000 mails in your inbox!!

You must have subscribed to all newsletters thats available on this planet. Either get a new mail address or sue gmail.


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

Man thats bad! I can see why they say that u dont have to delete a single mail! Coz if u delete it, it goes to trash from where they get deleted permanently after some time. Thats what I've noticed when I tried to search for old trashed mails!
Morale : Dont trash the males! Move them to a separate created folder!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 3, 2006)

wait for few days and u will get more space automatically.
hehe.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 3, 2006)

how u full ur mail box with such imp mails that u cant delete

is there any secret or u hiding something

i think u can take backup of ur mailbox on ur pc by

configuring gmail in iutlook & save all ur mails on ur local system

then delete them from server u automatically get space


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Nov 4, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> how u full ur mail box with such imp mails that u cant delete
> 
> is there any secret or u hiding something
> 
> ...



i m not hiding anything else ... it just contains mail from discussion communities (groups) which i read regularly and maintain them as records .eventually it got fulled in 1 year..


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

so just configure gmail in outlook & save ur mails on your local system & delete them from server for more space online


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 4, 2006)

dude i still cant imagine 2.8Gb of that, it will take u a lifetime to read 2.8Gb of text, first i thought u're using it as storage space on net, which is common.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

its easy to full 2.8 gb try to add ur gmail account in some yahoo groups & u see more than 1000 mails daily

i have faced same on yahoo account & its 1gb is full & when i delete 2 to 4000 mails there it again full in 2 or 3 days

so i leave use of that yahoo id


----------



## a_medico (Nov 4, 2006)

are bhai log, yahoogroups mein attachments bhi to hoti hai..

and he must have subscribed to groups which encourag 'cool fwds" kind of stuff, each mail size ranging more than a Mb.

sign up for one more account pal. ab itne kasht liye hai to thoda aur sahi.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2006)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> i m not hiding anything else ... it just contains mail from discussion communities (groups) which i read regularly and maintain them as records .eventually it got fulled in 1 year..


Doesn't that discussion group archive the mails on their site? I haven't come across any such mailing list which doesn't do this. If the messages  are stored on their server then you can very well delete it from your mailbox and when needed go to their site and read from their archives.
I wonder, if this is hosted on some small/shared server, what loads must that server be working under.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 4, 2006)

hey man wat have u done with ur mail box. is it those spams or ur gfs mail? just cant imagine 2.5 gb of email. U R GREAT. Dhanya Ho.


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 4, 2006)

ur credit man...gmail full....my advice get a new 1

Enjoy~!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> wait for few days and u will get more space automatically.
> hehe.


Yes, that's quite true. GMail automatically increases your inbox's size once you reach maximum capacity. Just wait.



			
				piyush619 said:
			
		

> i think u can take backup of ur mailbox on ur pc by
> 
> configuring gmail in iutlook & save all ur mails on ur local system
> 
> then delete them from server u automatically get space


It will take a lifetime for the poor guy to download 2,780 megabytes of email, even on a 256Kbps broadband connection.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 4, 2006)

i just cant stop laughing reading this thread.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 4, 2006)

Two viable options:

1. Get a new gmail account
2. Use POP3 for existing gmail account in which case your mailbox size is your free space on HD 

I use the second option


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 4, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> its easy to full 2.8 gb try to add ur gmail account in some yahoo groups & u see more than 1000 mails daily
> 
> i have faced same on yahoo account & its 1gb is full & when i delete 2 to 4000 mails there it again full in 2 or 3 days
> 
> so i leave use of that yahoo id



but that's not all important stuff, is it?


----------



## kerthivasan (Nov 4, 2006)

The G In Gmail Dosen't Stand For Google Mail.
It Stands For Grow Mail.
That Means , Google Is Increasing The Size Of Its Mailbox By The Rate Of 

1g.b./year 

That Is

 2.5 M.b./day.

That Is

52 Mails/day(@ 50k Each)

.
The Second Choice Is As Others Say Just Create An Another Mail Id And Just Forword  Some Mails From Ur Box To Ur New Mail Id So That U Need Not Change Ur Mail Id In All The Newsletters U Have Signed.


----------



## iMav (Nov 4, 2006)

i think he shud report this to gmail ... possible that they may felicitate him for proving them wrong tht u dont need to delete ur mails .... i think he mis-understood gmail's claim and decided to proove em wrong .... haapy mailing


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

its unbelievable that 2.5GB of discussion groups stuff & all so imp that he cant delete it


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Nov 4, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> dude i still cant imagine 2.8Gb of that, it will take u a lifetime to read 2.8Gb of text, first i thought u're using it as storage space on net, which is common.



its not 100 % text dude ................. it also has images,articles,small small video clippings , etc


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2006)

What's the problem deleting them from mailbox? These things are anyways stored on the server. You can access them anytime you like from the server.
If you act this way then even a 30GB mailbox won't be enough for you.


----------



## varkey (Nov 4, 2006)

one thing i have noticed is if u forward a mail it will add up to ur storage. say if u forward a mail with 10 meg attachment it will use up another 10 mb. yyy???

they are storing the same file again and again??


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Nov 4, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> What's the problem deleting them from mailbox? These things are anyways stored on the server. You can access them anytime you like from the server.
> If you act this way then even a 30GB mailbox won't be enough for you.



tech_mine_future lol

deleted 5% of my inbox.

You are currently using 2631 MB (95%) of your 2781 MB.
Gmail view: standard with chat | standard without chat | basic HTML  Learn more
©2006 Google - Terms of Use - Privacy Policy - Program Policies - Google Home


----------



## shaunak (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations. You must be the first person on planet earth who has managed to cram a gmail inbox with mail.
Heres my suggestion: get a new yahoo/msn/reddif/sify... account, move all your old mails to the new account and continue recieving mails [or a few million of them] in your old account.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 4, 2006)

One word : 30gigs.com


----------



## JGuru (Nov 4, 2006)

@NagpurDaMunda, I think you got too many useless mails in your Inbox. You have just
 packed it to the full capacity without any organisation -like deletiing unwanted mails etc.,
 This is a very bad sign!! Even 100 GB won't be enough for you. Why don't you take
 a backup of the important mails in a DVD? And start cleaning up your Inbox &
 freeing up more space.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2006)

btw can't u opt for a paid mail subscription from yahoo or rediff or whatever?


----------



## adit_sen (Nov 5, 2006)

just use pop mail and save them to your hard disk....how hard can that be...no space on ur hdd too? blank dvd's (or 4 cd's..) come pretty cheap these days...


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Nov 5, 2006)

adit_sen said:
			
		

> just use pop mail and save them to your hard disk....how hard can that be...no space on ur hdd too? blank dvd's (or 4 cd's..) come pretty cheap these days...



sorry .but this was not my question ...... i just want an answer why the f**K gmail claims that u dont need to delete a single mail..


----------



## Mr.Cool (Nov 5, 2006)

Has anybody tried the Archive option ?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 5, 2006)

Mr.Cool said:
			
		

> Has anybody tried the Archive option ?


Yeah why?


----------

